# My sister says Molly has goat eyes???



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

My sister always makes fun of Molly's eyes and says they look like goat eyes..sometimes she does like when she has a really short haircut and is stressed out then tonight she sends me this picture. It made me laugh cause I can kind of see it OMG my baby looks like a little goat


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well if she does look like a goat it is the cutest darn goat I ever saw!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Well if she does look like a goat it is the cutest darn goat I ever saw!


Ha!! You make me laugh!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That goat is cute! However I have to disagree.. Molly does not resemble that goat!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You've got one hell of a cute looking goat, and a nasty mean sister!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like goat eyes... sheep eyes on the other hand 
The only way Molly resembles the goat is that they are both very, very cute


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree, cuteness in abundance! She has a very purposeful stare, like she has a deeper awareness of things.
Our last dog used to look like a lamb sometimes but in this pic she reminded me of the wolf dressed as Granma in Little Red Riding Hood. We used to find her tucked up asleep like this


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

My sister says it in fun she isn't mean ha! It's weird cause one of my friends said her eyes looked like goat eyes too That is two people that said the same thing I love my goatpoo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, if she has some goat blood in her lineage it would certainly explain the eating everything she finds!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Well, if she has some goat blood in her lineage it would certainly explain the eating everything she finds!


Could be you never know! Now that she carries her little branch she doesn't pick up anything it's great The other day she trotted in the building with it and the pug downstairs stole it from her but I managed to get it back


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha
How dare he steal Molly's stick.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Ha ha
> How dare he steal Molly's stick.


The pug came over today and she took Molly's antler and was chewing on it. Molly seemed all confused and didn't know what to do. She just lied there looking at her but she didn't try to get it from her Then Molly got it when the pug dropped it and she took it on her bed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> The pug came over today and she took Molly's antler and was chewing on it. Molly seemed all confused and didn't know what to do. She just lied there looking at her but she didn't try to get it from her Then Molly got it when the pug dropped it and she took it on her bed


Oh bless little Molly, she's a lover not a fighter.
Boo used to come in and pinch R&R's antlers, then go to the top stair and sit their chomping on it - I think she left my 2 flabbergasted at the check and boldness of it haha


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh bless little Molly, she's a lover not a fighter.
> Boo used to come in and pinch R&R's antlers, then go to the top stair and sit their chomping on it - I think she left my 2 flabbergasted at the check and boldness of it haha


Lily has been Molly's friend since she was a tiny puppy. Lily took lots of abuse from Molly and would put her in her place I guess Molly now knows who is the boss Lily makes me laugh Molly kept going after her legs (I thought of Ralph ha!) and Lily sort of body checks her it makes me laugh But when it comes to toys and her water etc...Molly doesn't have any aggression at all she just lies there


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You see - a lover, she is happy to share.
My 2 were down right awful to poor boo on many occasions when she came in the garden to play - she spent most of her time on her back been submissive while ruby dragged her by her ears!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think Molly has goats eyes, although that is a cute goat, its funny though as I can't imagine anyone using goats eyes to be descriptive - maybe its an american thing? Have heard cows eyes being used in a descriptive way as a compliment as cows eyes are quite dreamy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I don't think Molly has goats eyes, although that is a cute goat, its funny though as I can't imagine anyone using goats eyes to be descriptive - maybe its an american thing? Have heard cows eyes being used in a descriptive way as a compliment as cows eyes are quite dreamy.


I guess we Canadians are special ha!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You see - a lover, she is happy to share.
> My 2 were down right awful to poor boo on many occasions when she came in the garden to play - she spent most of her time on her back been submissive while ruby dragged her by her ears!!


Poor little Boo does she still visit??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Poor little Boo does she still visit??


No..... 
She got out one day and went missing for a whole day, everyone was looking - & then the gypsies turned up, one of their lot had her 
Boo had ran away with the gypsies!!!
Their fence has now been much better secured - so she can't get to our garden through the field anymore - unless someone is out on ted the horse, then she jumps in our garden for a rumble with R&R.
But sadly no longer a daily visitor. X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I guess we Canadians are special ha!!


Oh sorry - I DO know you are canadian honest!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Molly beautiful girl, I hope your sister says it quietly so she can't hear


----------

